# How Autistic are YOU?



## Hunter368 (May 14, 2007)

Newsweek Interactive: The Autism Quotient

I scored 14 out of 50.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 14, 2007)

I scored 23! Oh dear.  

Though I clicked one without knowing what it was.

I can't imagine as well as I used too. I think I'm also a rather secretive about myself, but not so much about everything else!


----------



## Hunter368 (May 14, 2007)

23.....wow. 

I guess that makes you "special".


----------



## pbfoot (May 14, 2007)

22 but the good thing is i can remember my DRs number


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 14, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> 23.....wow.
> 
> I guess that makes you "special".




This is me in Public:

I was doing that last Thursday.


----------



## Hunter368 (May 14, 2007)




----------



## spitfire101 (May 14, 2007)

lol 8 wow


----------



## comiso90 (May 14, 2007)

20


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2007)

17, so normal. Although both my brothers are autistic to varying degrees...


----------



## evangilder (May 14, 2007)

15. I do have a son that is high functioning autistic though.


----------



## Wildcat (May 14, 2007)

I scored 23 as well


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2007)

I was 18....


----------



## timshatz (May 14, 2007)

10


----------



## amrit (May 14, 2007)

Very dubious questions - too many can be interpreted in different ways. Having been a social science researcher for 15 years I would never take that seriously (or even as an indicator).

The final score could just as easily be interpreted to show that someone may have a physical disability or be of a different culture/ethnicity, or just be shy.


----------



## Hunter368 (May 14, 2007)

It is meant just for fun. Take the test.


----------



## Clave (May 15, 2007)

19..


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2007)

19 also. Contrary to my pre-wife's notions, I'm normal.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 15, 2007)

17. Normal as can be. Now lets take a ADD test. I know I'll score high in that.


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2007)

I only get high scores when I take a blood test.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

I scored a 10.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 15, 2007)

36

But that's because I am autistic!


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2007)

22. I loved the "do you categorize things?" question. This whole forum consists of autistic people who categorize aircraft, engines, weapons, battles, etc.


----------



## twoeagles (May 15, 2007)

16. An engineer who is great with people, usually an oxymoron!


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2007)

Hey I answered EVERY question about crowds, socializing and friends with a STRONG NEGATIVE. I was sure that was going to doom me.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 15, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> 22. I loved the "do you categorize things?" question. This whole forum consists of autistic people who categorize aircraft, engines, weapons, battles, etc.



Ah yes, but there is categorizing things and there's categorizing things. For example, my DVDs must be in EXACT alphabetical order, models must be sitting at the same angle, books in size order. If someone were to come into my room and mess them up, I would have to sit there sorting it until it was all back exactly how I wanted it.

Although that is the official test, the thing you have to bear in mind is that there are lots of different types and levels. Although I don't understand it fully, what would apply to me may not apply to someone else. Oddly, although I am obsessive about the above things, I'm really untidy with everything else and just leave it wherever


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2007)

You're not autistic. You're just a slob with hypochondria.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 15, 2007)

Well you've got me on the lazy part


----------



## twoeagles (May 15, 2007)

Negative Creep said:


> Ah yes, but there is categorizing things and there's categorizing things. For example, my DVDs must be in EXACT alphabetical order, models must be sitting at the same angle, books in size order. If someone were to come into my room and mess them up, I would have to sit there sorting it until it was all back exactly how I wanted it.



You just did a fine job describing obsessive - compulsive disorder! OCD.
Hmmmm. Do you dress nice and love show tunes?


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2007)

Hey maybe he's a lazy unkempt hypochondriac metrosexual.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 15, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Hey maybe he's a lazy unkempt hypochondriac metrosexual.



Ever considered a career in the medical profession?


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2007)

Actually yes. But alas I despise most people.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 15, 2007)

Despising people would make you perfect for any number of public sector jobs!


----------



## Matt308 (May 16, 2007)

How true.


----------



## Thebuilderofthings (Dec 12, 2010)

Some people think I have AADD, but they just don't know..... Oooohh look!! A squirrel!!!


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 12, 2010)

just because


----------



## N4521U (Dec 12, 2010)

Not so much any more, I used to draw a lot when I was a kid.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 13, 2010)

*cough*

who stirred up the dust?


----------

